# Options disappearing from TiVo Central



## Glen

I have just gone into TiVo Central and I have found that I now only have 4 options!

Now Playing
Watch Live TV
Pick Programmes to Record
Messages & Setup

everything else has disappeared! 

The software version doesn't appear to have changed. Does anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## GarySargent

This is normal if there is no guide data for Inside TiVo or Channel Highlights.


----------



## cwaring

Half your luck! I wish they'd disappear off mine. I've hardly ever looked in either of those in the four years I've had my Tivo


----------



## terryeden

Hmmm.... would it be possible to write something to blank the guide data for those two options? I never use them....


----------



## mrtickle

They spring to life if you use LJ's Showcase module for TiVoWeb. It provides 3 very crucial, but obvious, features which you don't get if you view them using the TiVo UI:
1. Only show programmes on channels you watch/subscribe to!
2. Only show programmes that haven't already been broadcast!
3. Don't show duplicates!

Using the TiVo UI they are chock full of duplicates, old programmes and programmes on channels you don't get - it's no wonder people don't use them.


----------



## cwaring

Will check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sfalvey

These options have disappeared off mine over night as well. Are these categories being withdrawn????


----------



## cwaring

This happens occasionally. Not sure why. They will re-appear shortly.


----------



## spid3r

Just noticed this morning that there are fewer top level menu options. They;re not ones I used (I don't think) but does anyone know what's gone? I think it was those TiVo suggestions but it seems like more than one item is gone. Anyone?


----------



## Nick Mooney

I noticed this several days ago, I just logged in (hello again everyone, I haven't been on here for well over a year, but my login still exists) to post exactly that.

Looks like Inside TiVo and Channel Highlights have dissapeared. ...Not that I ever used them.


----------



## dave h-j

Mine are still there..


----------



## sanderton

If there's no content they won't be there.


----------



## OzSat

I would have thought it relates to the fact that there is no information for any of the channels you receive, then they may be surpressed.

But mine has C4 information for the next week and E4 for a week beyond that - all in 'Channel Highlights'.

I would have though virtually everybody would have C4 on there TiVo.

I have merged to active threads discussing the same issue.


----------



## OzSat

Can those with 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights' missing - ensure that you "Guide data To ..." date is Sunday 20th November.

If it is not - please perform a daily call.

If the time is now 2 hours after your last sucessful call, and the date is "Sunday 20th November" and the two items are missing - please reply here with the following:


Your postcode prefix (ie: M15)
The platform you are using: (ie: terrestrial only, Freeview/Topup, Telewest, NTL, Sky)
any extra you are using (ie: TiVoWeb)


----------



## jed

I have the options missing.
I have programmed guide data to Sat 19 Nov
Performed daily called which failed due to Number Unavailable

Postcode is PO8 
I'm using terrestial and freeview 

No extras, only a second larger hard disk.

Jed


----------



## OzSat

jed said:


> I have the options missing.
> I have programmed guide data to Sat 19 Nov
> Performed daily called which failed due to Number Unavailable
> 
> Postcode is PO8
> I'm using terrestial and freeview
> 
> No extras, only a second larger hard disk.
> 
> Jed


You'll need to do a daily call before I can progress it.


----------



## jed

Sorry, missing something, how can I do a daily call if the number is unavailable or is this just a temporary issue?
Jed


----------



## OzSat

jed said:


> Sorry, missing something, how can I do a daily call if the number is unavailable or is this just a temporary issue?
> Jed


Is occasionally says that and retrying normally works.


----------



## jed

Indeed retrying the call worked, and the last call was at 5:36pm today and shows as succeeded, however the programmed guide data remains at Sat 19Nov.
Will continual retrying get around this too?
Cheers for your help.
Jed


----------



## jed

Yes, another call now brings the programme guide date to Sun 20Nov, however still only 4 options.
Jed


----------



## leemcg

This applies to me... the items disappeared sometime today I think.

Postcode: E11
Platform: Sky, no terrestrial
Extras: larger hard disk, TiVo web, broadband connection


It is currently performing a daily call... but seems to be talking a very long time. 
Loading Data... 36%, 16 min


----------



## OzSat

jed said:


> Indeed retrying the call worked, and the last call was at 5:36pm today and shows as succeeded, however the programmed guide data remains at Sat 19Nov.
> Will continual retrying get around this too?
> Cheers for your help.
> Jed


On a Sky platform - it can take up to two hours from the 'suceeded' message to the data finishing its indexing. The date will not change until after then.

'Suceeded' is the data is loaded - readying for indexing etc.


----------



## cwaring

Just checked mine, out of interest, and although I have the options listed under Tivo Central, there's no content; just the "not available at this time" message.

WF1, Telewest Digital, Turbonet with Tivoweb and extra modules.

*Edited to add:*_
Now this is interesting. Having re-checked my call status etc., I found that, after this morning's call (around 8:45am) I only had guide data to Saturday 19th, not Sunday 20th.

So I have just made another daily call and whaddayaknow but the Inside Tivo and Channel Highights options have now completely disappeared from my Tivo also. Interestingly, I apparently don't have any extra Guide Data as there's nothing showing as "loading" and the date as mentioned above hasn't moved on any.

I'm now completely  _


----------



## Benedict

These two items are missing on both my TiVos - thought it was a subscription problem at first when I saw the severely depleted TiVo Central menu! 

Both TiVos performed a successful daily call in the early hours of this morning (1:30 - 2:30am) and both have guide data up to 20th November.

TiVo #1
Postcode: HU15
Platform: Sky
Extras: CacheCard, TiVoWeb, EndPad and IRBlast (which is inactive at present)

TiVo #2
Postcode: HU15
Platform: FreeView
Extras: CacheCard, TiVoWeb & EndPad

Both TiVos were manually re-booted at around 9am this morning to fix the clock change bug in TiVoWeb. (Not sure if this is relevant or not!)

Ben


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

ozsat said:


> Your postcode prefix (ie: M15)
> The platform you are using: (ie: terrestrial only, Freeview/Topup, Telewest, NTL, Sky)
> any extra you are using (ie: TiVoWeb)


BN2
Sky
TiVoWEB

Call @ 5:43 pm
Indexing Complete @6:10pm

Still no "extras"

Rgds,

R.


----------



## browellm

NG13
Freeview
Stock TiVo, no modules


Data until 20 Nov, last successful call 1:10am, trying another now.


----------



## tartan_haggis

Just happened on mine after a reboot (to correct the TiVoWeb clock issue).

Postcode: PE16
Platform: Freeview
Last call: Today at 1.44am (succeeded)

This can't be a guide data issue surely?


----------



## Mark Bennett

I rebooted mine today, and the options diappeared as well.

Funny, I actually looked through them for the first time in ages a couple of days ago - after seeing this thread! Found some good programmes too...


----------



## ndunlavey

Only the four top-level options here (and quite happy with that)
Programme data to Nov 20.
SE3
No software add-ins, but an expanded disk.

Freeview, but only channels 7, 9, 11, 26, 30, 33, 80, 81, 83 and some radio.


----------



## sfalvey

I have Guide data up to the 20th November and still have only 4 options.

Sky+Freeview
OX11
Large HDs but no other mods


----------



## einstein

Menu items disappeared on all three Tivos after last nights dial-up.

Tivo1 Terrestial, Freeview + Tivoweb.

Tivo2 - Terrestial only + Tivoweb.

Tivo3 - Terrestial only. No Mods.

YO42. All now have Guide Data to 19 Nov 2005, despite dialing-up 7 hours ago.

einstein


----------



## NickDvl

Strange...I only noticed this about 15 minutes ago. My call was at 03h19 on Sunday, and I'm pretty sure the options were there an hour ago. The Tivo Central menu looks just so bare at the moment!

No reboots or mods (other than a 160Gb drive).

Guide data to Sunday 20 November.

Freeview, postcode KT13.


----------



## ruperte

Postcode: RG31 
Platform: Sky with Freeview 
Extras: Turbonet with TiVoWeb 

Same as everyone else - data until the 20th Nov (last call was 2:57am 30th - so should have finished indexing by now) and now missing the menu items. 

I've kicked off a manual dial and will report back with any improvement tomorrow morning (hopefully it will have finished indexing!). 

All the best. 

Rupert


----------



## CouchPotato

Postcode: G3
Platform: Freeview
Extras: Turbonet and TivoWeb

Just got back from holiday today and found the same thing. Guide data to Sunday 20 Nov., and only 4 options in TiVo Central (which I prefer, to be honest).

cp


----------



## ncjok

4 menu options here instead of the usual 6. Last rebooted this morning to fix GMT time change. Last daily call this morning, data 'til Sun 20th Nov.

Postcode: OL15
Platform: Sky
TiVo w/ Cachecard running standard hacks incl. Tivoweb, endpad, autospace & dailymail.


----------



## mesaka

me too!

SKY line up
Postcode: Somewhere in the dorset area (I'm of course a long way from there!)
Guide data to 20/11

Expanded drive, cachecard, tivoweb and endpad.


----------



## OzSat

Mine have now gone from both TiVo - the problem had already been alerted to TiVo.


----------



## ncjok

ncjok said:


> 4 menu options here instead of the usual 6. Last rebooted this morning to fix GMT time change. Last daily call this morning, data 'til Sun 20th Nov.
> 
> Postcode: OL15
> Platform: Sky
> TiVo w/ Cachecard running standard hacks incl. Tivoweb, endpad, autospace & dailymail.


While the TiVo UI still shows Programme Guide Data To: Sunday 20 Nov 2005, the dailymail report later this morning says Sat, 19 Nov 2005. Both the UI and dailymail agree the last successful call was Sun, 30 Oct at 11:22.


----------



## madwire94

Gone to Tivo Central this morning I only have four options;

Now Playing
Watch Live TV
Pick Programs to Record
Messages & Setup

these seem to be missing;

Inside TiVo
Channel Highlights

I have performed a manual 'Daily Update' and tried a reboot, not made any difference.

There back!


----------



## 6022tivo

I thought from earlier if no content in the channel highlights section then the option will go from the main menu. Maybe tivo or tribune or whoever fill the highlights bit in have not bothered.

I thought (please correct me) that the channel highlights and inside tivo are marketing things from tivo that the contect is paid for by the broadcasters?????. Maybe the broadcasters are not bothering anymore?


----------



## Nero2

Same here, have gone from six down to four options in TIVO Central.

SN9 postcode.

Whilst I didn't really use these ptions very often I wouldlike them back


----------



## GarySargent

I think this is now a widespread issue so we don't need postcodes posting anymore. It has been reported to TiVo engineers in the USA.


----------



## blindlemon

But how many people will actually miss these items? 

I personally have almost never used them - and only then once or twice out of curiosity. I can't remember a single programme they have alerted me to that my TiVo wasn't already scheduled to record. 

Maybe it would be better for UK users if these options were dropped altogether and the money saved put into improving the quality of the other listings....?


----------



## kitschcamp

In the early days they were quite useful, over the last year or so far less so; they did tend to look like they'd been done automatically rather than selected.


----------



## GarySargent

I *think* for Channel Highlights the channels pay TiVo to showcase their content - so that is more money going to TiVo to help run the service.


----------



## Andy Leitch

I did use the now missing options....but usually just out of boredom.

With over 75% of the screen now just background, my 43" plasma has a lot of expensive screen real estate going to waste. Instead of a cloud background....maybe tumbleweed is more appropriate. 

It's almost like a shop with no stock...just an item or two placed rather apologetically on bare shelves.


----------



## thebugeyes

I have guide data till 20th Nov. last call 2pm today 31st over 5 hrs ago
Standard Tivo, using Sky.
No tivoweb etc...
KT13

And I have the 2 options missing.

Cheers


----------



## Automan

My ones have also vanished today 
I did use them now and again but normaly the program that seemed of interest had already been on or on a channel not available.

As mentioned earlier in the thread the screen does look very blank and blue.

This of course could just be another step towards phasing out the tivo service on the UK 

Automan.


----------



## GarySargent

Automan said:


> This of course could just be another step towards phasing out the tivo service on the UK


More likely some error according to the folk at TiVo land.


----------



## alunj

they are also missing here.
CF61 Sky 
Remember the goold old days with the Radio Times recommends bit
Now that was useful.

At least we dont get the gold star stuff they push out on S2 units
I really need to know about Landrovers latest offer in the US


----------



## tartan_haggis

Incidentally, if you have the Showcase module for TiVoWeb installed - this now doesn't work ... suggesting that the content doesn't exist anymore rather than just the menu options disappearing. So could well be that TiVo has discontinued these features in the UK ...


----------



## dave h-j

dave h-j said:


> Mine are still there..


..not any more 

Only ever used them once anyway, so no real loss to me.. Means I can navigate to the recording menu quicker now :up:


----------



## GarySargent

Don't get used to them not being there


----------



## OzSat

Please do not post any more "I (still) haven't got them" - until you have acheived the following:

A sucessful daily call after 8am which has said 'Suceeded' for at least two hours and your Guide Data To date is Tuesday 22nd November.


I'm not saying they should be in today's download - but if they are then they still may not show up until the above is acheived.


----------



## Mizake

Hello

Postcode is HG2
Using Tivo with Sky Digital and VCR and DVD hooked up. 

Noticed the difference yesterday. Guide data is now to 22 november.


----------



## tom_m

Mine also gone - guide data now loaded until 21st November

Postcode: CF3
Tivo with NTL Digital, Large HDD and networking


----------



## OzSat

Yep - still not working - I'll keep TiVo informed.


----------



## [email protected]

sfalvey said:


> These options have disappeared off mine over night as well. Are these categories being withdrawn????


...disappeared off mine over the past few days as well...whats happening?


----------



## [email protected]

einstein said:


> Menu items disappeared on all three Tivos after last nights dial-up.
> 
> Tivo1 Terrestial, Freeview + Tivoweb.
> 
> Tivo2 - Terrestial only + Tivoweb.
> 
> Tivo3 - Terrestial only. No Mods.
> 
> YO42. All now have Guide Data to 19 Nov 2005, despite dialing-up 7 hours ago.
> 
> einstein


U must be at market Weighton?

(Down the road near Driffield)


----------



## Furball

Lost mine today  

Fur


----------



## GarySargent

They will appear on your next daily call.

Mine have now come back.


----------



## dave h-j

GarySargent said:


> They will appear on your next daily call.
> 
> Mine have now come back.


Yep - mine too. Means some extra wear on my fingers now


----------



## chimaera

GarySargent said:


> They will appear on your next daily call.
> 
> Mine have now come back.


They have. Now, if only they would get Radio Times to do it again, or some other critical selection process, I might actually care either way


----------



## Hustiniano

I have only 4 options
Postcode TW10
Freeview 
No mods :-(


----------



## jed

Ah yes, they are back now. Now that I've had chance to check why I never used to use them, you can remove them again.


----------



## mrtickle

Speak for yourself - if it wasn't for Inside TiVo and LJ's Showcase module I wouldn't have spotted that the superb film "D.A.R.Y.L." is on this Sunday


----------



## cwaring

Again


----------



## neiko

Lost mine and got them back today.

Lost them on daily call with guide data until 20th

and got them back with guide data until 22nd.

still won't use them, but don't like other people playing around wif my Tivo.


Neiko


----------



## mrtickle

neiko said:


> but don't like other people playing around wif my Tivo.


Well all I can say is you agreed to that when you took up the tivo service - it's in the contract. All guide data, IR database updates, channel lineup changes, channel logo changes, genre updates etc could be construed as "playing around" if you think of it in those terms.


----------



## stevensdrs

Mine are back having gone awol for a couple of days. Dont mind either way cos I never look at them anyway.


----------



## TiVo_Lad

Have the folks at TiVo said why it happened?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmmm.... my menu options have disappeared again. They where present last night but I'm down to 4 again this morning.


----------



## 6022tivo

Maybe related to No Guide Data http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=279658


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Yeap, you're right thanks. I'd already read that as well and it still didn't register with me.


----------



## Automan

Still missing as of 19:30

When I first looked at this thread I read Gary's message that it was fixed - However did not check the posting date as it referred to the last time this happened 

Automan.


----------



## cwaring

Gone again


----------



## OzSat

This was reported to TiVo earlier today.


----------



## cwaring

Okay. Not that bothered, just thought I'd mention it


----------



## MasterYoda

Happened to me today. My Daily Call this morning had failed (yesterdays was fine) so I'm redoing it now.


----------



## smatson

And me daily call ok


----------



## PhilG

I thought I'd read somewhere that these can disappear validly if there is no data for them to display?

My menu is currently only 4 options long, my daily calls are working fine and I have guide data to Jan 29th.....


----------



## =CM=

Hey, me too. I googled for this thread when I saw the shrunken menu and dimly recalled previous occurrances. TBH the missing stuff is of no interest to me but the shorter menu jumps out at you, it's not often that we see any changes to TiVo, we old laggards who sneer at the whippersnappers and their Sky minus toys.


----------



## smatson

I think tivo hq have to reset there severs or switch some thing


----------



## Pete77

These menus disappear from time to time due to a foul up at Tivo HQ that ozsat or Gary then gets them to put right. The menus then reappear without any action by you the end user after the next daily download.

Does anyone really miss these menus when they are not available? Personally I never use those options.


----------



## OzSat

I have reported this today


----------



## PhilG

To be honest, I like the short menu better!! At least I use all the options


----------



## craiggc

freaked me right out, tried reboots etc
then found this thread - at least my old faithful aint going up the swannie.

cheers peoples


----------



## dbradbu3

Mine gone too!

Think if this thread was not here I would have been thinking the worst too!


----------



## Pete77

dbradbu3 said:


> Mine gone too!
> 
> Think if this thread was not here I would have been thinking the worst too!


Seems surprising some of you would panic over these options disappearing as:-

(a) Its happened several times before to everyone at once only for the options to return a few days later

and

(b) The existence of these options is not critical to most normal day to day use.


----------



## mikerr

Doesn't it break tivoweb, or scripts based on it?


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Doesn't it break tivoweb, or scripts based on it?


Only if you want to use TivoWeb to access the options missing from the Tivo menus at present.


----------



## Pete77

I would get yourself a Netgem iPlayer+ then as there are quite a few being sold on ebay these days.

This is a very stable Freeview box that is also excellent in weak signal areas and has full basic email and internet facilities if your desktop or notebook PC goes down. You can also connect it to your broadband router using a Belkin USB ethernet adapter and access TivoWeb using it.

You can tell it not to auto channel rescan and it only updates the software when you tell it to.

There is an auction on a well priced one that closes in 30 minutes but forum rules do not allow me to provide the URL. Just type iplayer into the ebay search.


----------



## C.C.Johnson

I've known this to have happened at least twice before..

I like the cosy comfort of predictability.......Oh, all those "Where have they gone messages".

Is it a scheduled feature, to remove features once in a while?

If so, the possibilities are endless ...........

Suggestions on a postcard or alternatively a posting to Tivo Community


----------



## PhilG

and on my Tivo they are STILL missing after most of the week

Although I don't use the missing items, I always worry that it is a symptom of something else - like Sky pulling the plug on the Tivo service at last

So, although the missing items can stay missing so far as I'm concerned, I would like to know why.....


----------



## Dazbear

So are you guys able to record?

My TiVo "To Do" list is full of Wont Record and when you look deeper it says due to "another showing within the next 28 days". I havent changed anything and now isnt recording a thing!!!! Happened after the same update as the menu items went missing.

My channel set option is for HomeChoice - dont know whether that makes a difference.


----------



## PhilG

Nope - still recording as normal


----------



## Pete77

Dazbear said:


> So are you guys able to record?
> 
> My TiVo "To Do" list is full of Wont Record and when you look deeper it says due to "another showing within the next 28 days". I havent changed anything and now isnt recording a thing!!!! Happened after the same update as the menu items went missing.
> 
> My channel set option is for HomeChoice - dont know whether that makes a difference.


I suggest re-running Guided Setup to see if that resolves the situation.


----------



## camach

Pete77 said:


> These menus disappear from time to time due to a foul up at Tivo HQ that ozsat or Gary then gets them to put right. The menus then reappear without any action by you the end user after the next daily download.
> 
> *Does anyone really miss these menus when they are not available? Personally I never use those options*.


It's not that anybody really misses these menus, it's the fact that the missing menus are a symptom of no new programme data being downloaded. As up-to-date guide data is fundamental to TiVo, then it is a serious issue which should have been resolved by now.

Tony


----------



## OzSat

camach said:


> It's not that anybody really misses these menus, it's the fact that the missing menus are a symptom of no new programme data being downloaded. As up-to-date guide data is fundamental to TiVo, then it is a serious issue which should have been resolved by now.
> 
> Tony


The missing options are nothing to do with no new programme data being downloaded.

The programme data comes from Tribune and is all up to date.

I don't know who selects the highlights - but it is not Tribune.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The missing options are nothing to do with no new programme data being downloaded.
> 
> The programme data comes from Tribune and is all up to date.
> 
> I don't know who selects the highlights - but it is not Tribune.


I can concur that I have a full 3 weeks of EPG listing data available on my Tivo and there is no problem in that area.


----------



## cwaring

Mine also disappeared but are now back, but here's the interesting thing. I don't have either a broadband or phone connection at the moment. (I'm currently at my parents place doing one now, the first in two weeks!) So, what caused them to disappear and re-appear?


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Mine also disappeared but are now back, but here's the interesting thing. I don't have either a broadband or phone connection at the moment. (I'm currently at my parents place doing one now, the first in two weeks!) So, what caused them to disappear and re-appear?


Presumably your Tivo found the data in the database that was required to support these options was no longer available to it.

I imagine once the data is no longer available the menu screens in Tivo Central them turn themselves off? ozsat hinted that missing data for these functions was the issue and that this data does not come from Tribune.


----------



## Automan

Options still missing on my three Tivo boxes....

How long before the program data goes the same way?

I allways like to be a doom & gloom merchant 

Automan.


----------



## Pete77

Automan said:


> Options still missing on my three Tivo boxes....
> 
> How long before the program data goes the same way?
> 
> I allways like to be a doom & gloom merchant
> 
> Automan.


ozsat has already confirmed that the disappearance of these options is due to the drying up of data from a different source that is nothing to do with Tribune who do not provide the data for these options.

So rest assured Victor that your recordings will not be coming to a shuddering halt any time soon due to lack of EPG data.


----------



## ericd121

Automan said:


> Options still missing on my three Tivo boxes....


I kinda like it. :up:

Tivo Central looks nice and sleek with only 4 options.

Hey, I'm easily pleased.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Mine's been gone for a couple of days too. Don't miss the pointless options TBH.


----------



## Milhouse

I checked them from time to time, but isn't the point that this is all part of the TiVo service?

We already have US OADs being used UK showings, now a reduction of service - what will it take before people start to complain?


----------



## PhilG

or if no-one complains when the "frills" start to disappear, how long before the whole lot disappears??


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> or if no-one complains when the "frills" start to disappear, how long before the whole lot disappears??


But people have been complaining haven't they. 

There are 109 posts in this thread I see.


----------



## PhilG

But this isn't the sort of complaining that Sky ever sees though is it


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> But this isn't the sort of complaining that Sky ever sees though is it


Complaining to the Sky Tivo Customer Service centre is actually somewhat pointless because they almost never feed anything on to Tribune or elsewhere as they are supposed to. I had proof positive of this with my issue over no EPG data for TrueMovies 1 and 2 and Zone Thriller where Sky staff just lied and claimed Tribune had asked for and been refused the data. But when I approached Zone direct they were only too delighted to add this data to the stuff they were already sending through for the other Zone channels. Also Tribune in the USA just sorted out the TrueMovies issue because one look at the viewing figures would have told them that TrueMovies has far more viewers than many minor pay Sky channels they happily provide EPG data for. Their local man in Europe, Ken, was trying to resist this on the basis that he didn't want to do anything that might give him more work to support.

The Sky Tivo Customer Contact Centre really has no purpose these days other than to sort out subscription payment issues and to send you a new free set of IR leads and wands.

Beyond that they are quite hopeless and not even able to help people sort out issues like the daily call failing due to minor database corruption without suggesting Clear and Delete everything as the first rather than the last resort.

Tivo would now be much better off supporting UK customers from its US call centre with dedicated Tivo focused staff. It is also much more likely that Tribune EPG errors will get fixed via complaining in the thread in this forum than by complaining to Sky Stonewalling Tivo Customer Services.


----------



## OzSat

There is a techincal problem with the missing items - hopefully back in tomorrow's download.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> There is a techincal problem with the missing items - hopefully back in tomorrow's download.


But this technical problem seems to have happened several times before. You might think that they would learn from their previous mistakes..........................


----------



## OzSat

No - if the data is not ready or is unavailable - it will drop out.

This time it didn't come back due to a techincal problem.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> No - if the data is not ready or is unavailable - it will drop out.
> 
> This time it didn't come back due to a techincal problem.


I wonder if that is the same "technical problem" that has been making quite a few people's daily calls start failing as well lately unless they re-run Guided Setup?


----------



## PhilG

Personally, although I am one of the "stuff's missing" commenters, I'd also like an opt-out as the menu looks much better with only the options I use!


----------



## MasterYoda

ozsat said:


> No - if the data is not ready or is unavailable - it will drop out.
> 
> This time it didn't come back due to a techincal problem.


Will wait and see. Annoyingly two days after this problem my telephone died for 4 days so I've been looking in here to see if it'd been fixed.


----------



## Pete77

Channel Highlights has returned in the lastest download but still no Inside Tivo menu item.


----------



## OzSat

'Inside TiVo' is also back.


----------



## cwaring

Both have gone again here.


----------



## Automan

Perhaps also causing http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357052 ?

Automan.


cwaring said:


> Both have gone again here.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Only Inside TiVo has disappeared here. 
Just shows how buggy the TiVo software is/was, if the same problems keep cropping up time after time. I suppose it has been fixed long ago in S2 software.


----------



## mikerr

Nothing buggy about a menu disappearing when there is no content for it to show / isn't relevent. Its used in other GUIs (e.g. MsOffice10 menus)

I don't think the data comes from tribune, the channels (used to) pay TiVo to highlight their content in those menus, but if that isn't happening, tivo has to seed it with something to keep the menu there.

Either way, the lack of those menus doesn't stop anything working, and does anyone ever use them anyway?


----------



## cwaring

I know I don't, and never have.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> I know I don't, and never have.


I have a few times but only to see what is in them and I found many of the programs were only in the pay Sky channel lineup that I don't subscribe to.

No doubt the options will reappear in a few days time as per usual after ozsat has emailed his relevant contacts.


----------



## OzSat

It was reported yesterday and TiVo US have confirmed they are aware


----------



## BaggieBoy

Back to normal this morning.


----------



## aerialplug

Nothing buggy about menus disappearing - if there is no data to support the option the menu item doesn't appear. It's happened before and no doubt will happen again.

I wonder how many other services are designed to appear on the front menu that we've never seen because data has never been supplied to activate them?

Didn't the Dossa & Joe issue bring up a new menu - or IIRC now that I think about it, that was just a different icon next to the programme that we'd never seen before in Now Playing.

Amazing the fuss the media made about all that really - and the lack of fuss when Sky+ boxes launch an almost identical service (Anytime TV) a few years later...


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Amazing the fuss the media made about all that really - and the lack of fuss when Sky+ boxes launch an almost identical service (Anytime TV) a few years later...


I bet "the media" made a fuss because quite a few members of the media had free Tivo demonstrators at that point in time. 

I expect if Dosser & Jo had appeared at the bottom of Now Playing as a Suggestion then no one would have realised what was going on and there wouldn't have been a fig fuss made about it.

The lack of adequate hard drive capacities on Tivos at that time for all the programs you wanted to record is obviously one reason people became so exercised about the matter.


----------



## Ashley

Pete77 said:


> I bet "the media" made a fuss because quite a few members of the media had free Tivo demonstrators at that point in time.
> 
> I expect if Dosser & Jo had appeared at the bottom of Now Playing as a Suggestion then no one would have realised what was going on and there wouldn't have been a fig fuss made about it.
> 
> The lack of adequate hard drive capacities on Tivos at that time for all the programs you wanted to record is obviously one reason people became so exercised about the matter.


Another reason to complain about it was that it was on BBC2 so the ending was missed!


----------



## Andy Leitch

aerialplug said:


> Nothing buggy about menus disappearing - if there is no data to support the option the menu item doesn't appear.


There's nothing in the manual about menus disappearing from time to time, which does suggest it's not normal practice.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Andy Leitch said:


> There's nothing in the manual about menus disappearing from time to time, which does suggest it's not normal practice.


Seems like good design to me. Why have menu items that you can't use?


----------



## Andy Leitch

Can't fault that logic.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Andy Leitch said:


> Can't fault that logic.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but the smiley suggests you disagree with me. Why?


----------



## Automan

Automan.


----------



## Pete77

Yup back just to the four main menu items here.

But Suggestions are back to normal and I now have around 80 or 90 of them across all main channels.


----------



## OzSat

Under investigation - again


----------



## OzSat

and they're back again ...


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> and they're back again ...


Is a convincing explanation never offered by Tivo as to why they keep disappearing?


----------



## skel28

Mine have been AWOL for a couple of days now, still not back. Do I need to do anything to get them back?
Cheers

ps I'm trying this

1. Menuitem: Message & Settings
2. Menuitem: System Reset
3. Menuitem: Repeat Guided Setup
4. :down: :down: :down: [Enter]


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Is a convincing explanation never offered by Tivo as to why they keep disappearing?


Does it _really_ matter? Does anyone actually use these things? As far as I can tell, they're the most useless part of the system. I think I've looked at them, maybe a hand-full of times since I bought it 

(Cue the flood of "I use them daily" posts )


----------



## Automan

No user action is required.

The next daily call should fix them once the new guide data has been downloaded and indexed (hour or so after the call).

Automan.


skel28 said:


> Mine have been AWOL for a couple of days now, still not back. Do I need to do anything to get them back?
> Cheers
> 
> ps I'm trying this
> 
> 1. Menuitem: Message & Settings
> 2. Menuitem: System Reset
> 3. Menuitem: Repeat Guided Setup
> 4. :down: :down: :down: [Enter]


----------



## skel28

And lo, they are back


----------



## cwaring

skel28 said:


> And lo, they are back


ermm....



ozsat @ 3:43pm said:


> and they're back again ...


----------



## 6022tivo

I know it has been mentioned, and again someone has asked.

They vanish as they are empty.

If they have not been updated and run out of info, the menu options vanish.

Not a problem, I never use them.. Useless info, but, hey, we pays our £10 PCM for it..


----------



## mrtickle

Inside TiVo and Channel Highlights are both gone currently for me. No new data for them since 24th July. 

For me the issue isn't how useful they are (they can be sometimes), but the visible continuation of the UK TiVo Service. Why wasn't there any new data last week? Why wasn't there any new data this week? etc.


----------



## Automan

My ones have gone also on my two boxes left in service.
Retired one due to pin issues on Sky movie channels 

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle

Automan said:


> Retired one due to pin issues on Sky movie channels
> Automan.


I'm currently subscribed to those channels for the first time in a 3-month offer and hit the same problem. Worked around it very nicely using Irblast from here which is excellent. I modified it as suggested in the thread so that it fires the pin 24/7 rather than only at certain times of day, and PIN-locked the channels in the Digibox to compensate. Finally, setting the variable irblast_option_pin to "00000000" instead of "0000" neatly solves the problem of irtest locking up and missing digits


----------



## Automan

Does this work for Sky+ boxes?

Automan.


mrtickle said:


> I'm currently subscribed to those channels for the first time in a 3-month offer and hit the same problem. Worked around it very nicely using Irblast from here which is excellent. I modified it as suggested in the thread so that it fires the pin 24/7 rather than only at certain times of day, and PIN-locked the channels in the Digibox to compensate. Finally, setting the variable irblast_option_pin to "00000000" instead of "0000" neatly solves the problem of irtest locking up and missing digits


----------



## Automan

Yo-Yo 

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle

Automan said:


> Does this work for Sky+ boxes?
> 
> Automan.


Which bit? There is a version for Sky+ boxes is that's what you mean... see the irblast thread.


----------



## mrtickle

Automan said:


> Yo-Yo
> 
> Automan.


Well yes they're back. I'd've loved to have seen the film Contraband on C4 in the "Great Films" Showcase, but it's already been shown. I had to use Digiguide to discover that it was shown on Tuesday afternoon!

Have we been given last week's files for Channel Highlights by mistake?


----------



## Automan

On my Freesat setup the Channel Highlights option still exits but list zero programs.

However on the first page of it listing the channels e.g. Sky Movies, 4, Filmfour.

The banner for FilmFour however gives you the number to ring to subscribe to it.

I think that is a little out of date 

Automan.


----------

